# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  rilev.contabile accant.fondo tfr

## Salvina

Buonasera a tutti.
Chi mi aiuta a chiudere questa operazione contabile? 
Sembrava molto semplice ma non mi chiude qualche conto.
Si tratta di operazione di accantonamento al fondo trattamento di fine rapporto. I valori che ha trasmesso il consulente del lavoro sono i seguenti:
Quota tfr anno corrente                                           25926,80 
ritenuta 0,50% per contribuzione aggiuntiva                   1750,96     
Quota annua netta                                                  24175,84
Riv.istat fondo anno preced.                                        9874,26
Accantonamento lordo t.f.r.                                       34050,10
Imposta sost.11%                                                     1086,17
fondo t.f.r. al 31.12.2006                                           32963,93
Grazie e buona serata

----------


## Placido1969

Accantonamento tfr      a     #                    34050,10
                                     a Erario per imposte sostitutive          1086,17
                                     a Fondo Tfr                                  32963,93 
Scusami, ma non riesco a capire qual è il conto che non chiude e non vedo come potrebbe rilevarsi diversamente. 
Ciao

----------


## sindoni

Questo tipo di rilevazione contabile, nel mentre non chiude il conto acceso ai crediti verso i dipendenti per contribuzione aggiuntiva, rileva anche un minore costo per accantonamento al fondo della quota di Tfr maturata nell’anno.  
Ho preso in esame anche il corso di bilancio del Commercialista telematico ed ho notato che anche l&#236;, per l’ipotesi ivi prevista, viene rappresentata la stessa rilevazione contabile. 
La detta rilevazione non viene da me condivisa per le motivazioni avanti espresse. 
E’ appena il caso ricordare che il datore di lavoro versa mensilmente all’INPS la contribuzione nella quale &#232; ricompresa anche l’aliquota dello 0,50% posta a carico del lavoratore. 
La detta contribuzione non costituisce per il datore di lavoro un costo bens&#236; un credito nei confronti dei lavoratori dipendenti. E’, infatti, un’anticipazione che viene recuperata a fine anno dal fondo per Tfr ovvero prima nel caso di cessazione del rapporto di lavoro. Pertanto, mensilmente, deve essere effettuata l’operazione di rilevazione del credito verso i dipendenti nel conto acceso per la contr. aggiuntiva e la corrispondente riduzione degli oneri sociali INPS a carico dell’azienda.  
Per quanto avanti rappresentato, per una corretta rilevazione contabile delle operazioni di  accantonamento della quota di  trattamento di fine rapporto maturata nell’esercizio e di recupero del credito verso dipendenti per contr.aggiuntiva dello 0,50%, che, ripeto, ha formato oggetto di riduzione dei correlativi oneri sociali, &#232; necessario effettuare la seguente scrittura contabile: 
Accantonamento Tfr operai /impiegati/dirigenti    
Per € 35801,06                                         a                     # 
                                                                 a Crediti v/ dipendenti per contr.agg.va        1750,96
                                                                 a Crediti v/ Erario per imposte sostitutive     1086,17   
                                                                 a fondo T.f.r. operai                                    32963,93 
Con la detta rilevazione contabile, com’&#232; agevole rilevare, si chiude il conto acceso ai crediti verso i dipendenti per contribuzione aggiuntiva e si imputa il costo per tfr nella misura effettivamente maturata. 
Nella scrittura in ipotesi nel corso di bilancio del Commercialista telematico, rilevo, invece, un minore costo per Tfr maturato nell’esercizio nonch&#233; la non estinzione del credito verso dipendenti per contribuzione aggiuntiva, sebbene lo storno dal fondo tfr. 
Sono, comunque, disponibile per un confronto e per eventuali approfondimenti…
Una buona giornata a tutti.

----------


## Salvina

"_Questo tipo di rilevazione contabile, nel mentre non chiude il conto acceso ai crediti verso i dipendenti per contribuzione aggiuntiva, rileva anche un minore costo per accantonamento al fondo della quota di Tfr maturata nellanno._" 
Ecco dov'era l'inghippo e non mi si chiudeva il conto di credito per contribuzione aggiuntiva!  :Smile:  
Ho provato a fare le rilevazioni contabili come proposte e ristampato le schede contabili. Tutto sembra a posto. Grazie mi hai dato un'indicazione senza la quale non nascondo che non sapevo come uscire da questa impasse. 
Avevo chiesto lumi anche al Consulente del Lavoro ma non sapeva darmi precise indicazioni.
Grazie ancora e buon fine settimana.
Salvina

----------


## jonny5

salve, quindi la voce ''Crediti v/ dipendenti per contr.agg.va'' va registrata mensilmente e decurtata dal conto INPS contributi a carico dell'Azienda ?

----------

